# 69 Judge trunk chrome?



## IGOTGOAT (Sep 4, 2010)

Did the 69 Judges have the chrome strips on the trunk lip? my danbury mint model does LOL


----------



## D1147 (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes they did. They also have chrome strips on the quarter panels above rear bumper. My judge had them on it before i started the restoration.


----------



## IGOTGOAT (Sep 4, 2010)

ok thanx man


----------

